# software to write about photographs



## echoyjeff222 (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm trying to find a software where I can write an article/essay with in-line photographs embedded. Right now I'm using word, and the color of the photographs is way off. Are there any good software where I can easily write and include photographs that have proper color?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 26, 2017)

Adobe Pagemaker?


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2017)

If the color is way off it's likely because of the color space the photo is in, or the color space profile the image was saved in.
I use Word regularly and put images in-line with no color issues.

I use both JPEG and PNG file formats but 2 things they have in common are an 8-bit color depth and are converted (not assigned) to the sRGB IEC61966-2.1 color profile (color space).


----------



## table1349 (Jun 26, 2017)

Word or Pages depending on your OS.   As Keith's post indicates this sounds like user error.  If you want to spend money then go for Microsoft Publisher, Adobe Pagemaker, Affinity Designer, iPublisher or  QuarkXPress.


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Jun 26, 2017)

KmH said:


> If the color is way off it's likely because of the color space the photo is in, or the color space profile the image was saved in.
> I use Word regularly and put images in-line with no color issues.
> 
> I use both JPEG and PNG file formats but 2 things they have in common are an 8-bit color depth and are converted (not assigned) to the sRGB IEC61966-2.1 color profile (color space).


The color is mostly just desaturated. Sorry, I think I was probably exaggerating the first time around


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2017)

De-saturated color, which is what I assumed you were referring to, is the most prominent sign of an incompatible color space.


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Jun 27, 2017)

KmH said:


> De-saturated color, which is what I assumed you were referring to, is the most prominent sign of an incompatible color space.


I'm exporting from lightroom as sRGB, though, so that should be fine?


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm going to be using Serif PagePlus x9.  Inexpensive and good enough.
A trial with text and photos looked good.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> I'm going to be using Serif PagePlus x9.  Inexpensive and good enough.
> A trial with text and photos looked good.


Are you aware of this? PagePlus X9 - A Serif legacy application


----------

